# My B14 at the paint shop



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will have it back this Friday
http://www.endlessdreamz.net/copermine_gallery/thumbnails.php?album=16


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

what color are you getting? or do you want that to be a surprise?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

What color you going with? Stock white?


I am assuming stock white since the motor is not pulled and you still have the windshield and back window still in. :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

3 more days for the final product


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

How long has it been in the shop?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> How long has it been in the shop?


3 weeks...


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you getting a new front bumper too? :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Are you getting a new front bumper too? :thumbup:


no ..........same old one


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

are those new side skirts? they look different.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> are those new side skirts? they look different.


Yea, they dont look like stocks to me. Maybe m3 style skirts.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Can't wait to see the finished product. How much is this costin' ya?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks like they are doing good work and taking their time. good job


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking good, someone got the same rims as me.....Konig Holes :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

HLBulldog said:


> are those new side skirts? they look different.


yes new xtreme sides


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product. How much is this costin' ya?


not sure yet........I only paying for materials not labor...They opened the shop in March and I got theyre sponsorship


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looking good, someone got the same rims as me.....Konig Holes :thumbup:


yes konig holes but silver


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> yes konig holes but silver


Yea, Mine are gunmetal..wait till they get dirty and you gotta clean between the lip and the spoke..its a *****


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

thaTS why i love my steelies. whatever a quick brush doesnt get clean doesnt matter, cuz in the end theyre still steelies


----------

